# Laying Waste, a book about criticals



## thedmstrikes (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello there kickstarter fans!

Here is a link to another kickstarter, I, as a DM endorse:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...uide-to-critical-combat-pathfinder?ref=search

In addition to the book reworking criticals, there is also an additional book for all but the lowest tier for feats.  At the time of this posting, the project is about initially funded, but there are a ton of stretch goals including a couple of minis from Reaper, additional artwork, stories, Herolab files, an updated character sheet, and of course, a sequal book for magic and alchemy!  There are also a handful of add ons including dice, tokens, and PDFs or prints from the sponsoring company (TPK games).  Help spread the word and lets get this one on funded!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Nov 23, 2013)

*Update*

So, here we are about half way through the campaign and we are just over 8K.  Plenty of stretch goals met, but so far it is mostly additional art and content.  The really good ones are just around the corner...GM screen, second book for magic criticals, and even some minis a little further away.  Come on by and check it out!


----------

